# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  खाई के पान बनारस वाला

## sangita_sharma

मित्रों में इस सूत्र में विभिन प्रकार की सुपारियाँ सोंफ और पान की कतरन और खजूर के पान बनाने की विधियाँ दे रही हु

----------


## sangita_sharma

प्रिंस सुपारी 
सामग्री -२५० ग्राम सकी हुई सुपारी के टुकड़े 
८-१० चमच पीसी हुई शकर 
पाव चमच सक्रीन या स्विटेक्स ३-४ बुँदे पान मसाला एसेंस की (परफ्यूम )
पाव चमच केशरी कलर व पाव चमच पिला कलर 
४-५ चमच दूध 
विधि- सबसे पहले दूध में सक्रीन दोनों कलर पीसी शकर डालो अब अच्छी तरह मिला कर सुपारी के तुक्त्दे डालो इसे धीमे गेस पर सेक लो जब दूध सुख जायेगा उसके बाद इसे ३-४ घंटे पंखे में सुखाने रख दो (इसे धुप में नहीं सुख्या जाता हे )सूखने के बाद पान मसाला एसेंस पर्फुम और पेराफिन आयल मिला दे इस सुपारी को बनाने के ४-५ दिन के बाद डिब्बे में भर ले और खाएये
( सुपारिया बारिश या बादल ही रहे हो तब नहीं बनाना चाहिये)

----------


## sangita_sharma

पान बहार 
सामग्री-५० कपूरी पान 
५ बंगला पान 
१-१ चमच कत्था चुना अजवान लोंग इलाइची पाउडर 
१ चमच बारीक मीठी वाली सुपारी 
६-७ चमच रेड कलर ६-७ चेरिस 
सिल्वर बाल्स थोडा काश्मीरी पाउडर (२ चुटकी के करीब)आधा चमच गुलकंद  या पीसी हुई शकर आधा चमच मीठी पान की चटनी तोडा आसमान तारा(पिपरमेंट ) चमन बहार 
चांदी का वरक 
विधि -५० कपूरी पान में से १५ पान केंची से बारीक़ बारीक़ काट ले 
कचे चुने का कटोरी में पेस्ट बना कर रखे 
बाकी के पान धो कर जैसे पलक कटते हे वसे ही काट ले 
काटे हुए पान चुने का पेस्ट डाल कर थोड़े थोड़े मिक्स़र में घुमाइए 
आखिरी बार में लोंग इलाइची पाउडर चमन बहार शकर चटनी आसमान तारा पिसने में डाले (पिपरमिंट) डाले और थोडा घुमा ले अब सारा मिश्रण मिला कर उसमे काश्मीरी पाउडर और १५ पान की बारी कतराने जो हमने बने थी वो डाले और किसी छपते डब्बे में डाल दे अब सिल्वर बोल्स डाले 
इसके बाद चेरी काट कर डालर और आखिर में चांदी का वरक लगाये 
कुछ ध्यान रखने वाली बातें -कपूरी पान की कतरन हु डालना चाहिये सुखाने वाले में कतरन न मिलाये

----------


## sangita_sharma

केशर सुपारी 
सामग्री--१ पाव सुपारी कीस ८-१० चम्मच सक्रीन पाउडर या स्विटेक्स ८-१० चमच पीसी शकर १/२ चमच पिला कलर केसरी कलर ४ बुँदे पान एसेंस की थोडा हिरा मोती मसाला २-३ चमच पेराफिन आयल लिक्विड थोडा केशर एसेंस 
विधि-८-१० चमच  उबाला हुआ पानी १ पोट में लेकर उसमे पीसी हुई शक्कर सक्रीन पाउडर दोनों कलर अच्छी तरह डाल कर मिला दे १ थाली में सुपारी रख कर ये मिश्रण थोडा थोडा सुपारी पर डाले 
बाद में ४-५ घंटे पंखे के निचे सूखने के लिए रखें क्यूंकि ये कीस बहुत बारीक होता हे तो इसको हलके हाथ से ऊपर निचे करे 
सूखने के बाद चुटकी भर हिरा मोती मसाला और पान परफ्यूम डाले (चाहे तो रोज़ एसेंस भी डाल सकते हो ) आखिर में पेराफिन लिक्विड डाले इसमें हरी गूंज पट्टी और सिल्वर बोल सजाने के लिए डाले

----------


## sangita_sharma

तीखी चिकनी सुपारी 
सामग्री-२२५ ग्राम चिकन सुपारी के चोकोर टुकड़े १ चमच मंथल आयल (पीपर मिंट और पोदीना )१ चमच पेराफिन आयल 
विधि - सबसे पहले सुपारी के चार टुकड़े कीजिये फिरमेंटल आयल को पिघलाने के लिए  एक छोटे बर्तन को आंच पर रख कर गरम करे उसमे सुपारी के टुकड़े मेंटल आयल पेराफिन आयल डाल कर तुरंत डंक दे ताकि पीपर मिंट का झाग बाहर न आने पाए 
आधे घंटे बाद खोल ले 
लोजिये सबसे आसन और झट पट सुपारी तैयार हो गई

----------


## sangita_sharma

कलकत्ता सुपारी स्लाइसेस 
सामग्री-१/२ पाँव सुपारी स्लाइसेस 
७-८ चमच उबाला हुआ पानी 
पाव चमच सेकरीन 
८-१० चमच पीसी हुई शकर 
१ चमच पिला कलर १ चमच हिरा मोती मसाला ४-५ चमच पेराफिन आयल 
विधि- सबसे पहले पानी उबाल कर उसमे सेक्र्रिन पीसी शकर पिला कलर डाल दे 
अब किसी **** मुह के पोट में सुपारी स्लाइस रख कर ये मिश्रण डाले इसमें मिश्रण थोडा ज्यादा डालेगा क्यूंकि स्लैसेस पानी सोख लेंगे 
अब ५-६ घंटे पंखे में सूखने दीजिये    सूखने के बाद पेराफिन आयल डाल दे (आप ये वाली सुपारी बिना शकर की भी बना सकते हो वो भी अच्छी लगती हे )

----------


## sangita_sharma

आम की गुठलियों की सुपारी 
सामग्री सेंध नमक आम रस बनने के बाद बची हुई आम की गुठलियाँ 
विधि -इन गुठलियों को कुछ ४-५ दिन धुप में सूखने दे अब फोड़ कर अंदर की गिरी निकाल ले और प्रेशर कुकर में उबाल ले (करीब ४-५ सिटी तेज़ आंच पर ले )ये नरम हो जायेगी अब गरम गरम ही इनके छोटे छोटे टुकड़े काट कर सेंध नमक डाल कर सुखा दे

----------


## sangita_sharma

आवला सुपारी 
सामग्री -बड़े आवले ७-८ नमक ,कला नमक स्वादानुसार 
विधि -आंवले को पानी में खुले ही उबाल ले जब उसकी कलियाँ निकलने लगे तब गेस बंद कर दे आर कलियाँ अलग कर के नमक काला नमक लगा कर सुखा दे 
आवला सुपारी २)आवले को किस कर नमक लगा कर धुप  में सुखा दे इसमें १ चटकी फिटकरी की मिलाने पर ये आखिर तक सफ़ेद ही रहती हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

स्पेशल सुपारी (जेष्ठ मध्  सुपारी )
सामग्री -बारीक कुटी हुई लाल सुपारी आधी कटोरी सकी हुई कूटकर सोंफ आधी कटोरी जेष्ठ मध् पाउडर २ चमच शकर २ चमच अजवायन ४-५ लोंग ५ इलाइची पिपरमिंट मिक्सर  में पिसा हुआ 
विधि- साड़ी सामग्री मिला कर बस १ मिनिट मिक्सर में पिस ले पाउडर तेयार हे ये पान बहार बनाने के काम आता हे चाहे तो वैसे भी खा सकते हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

काली सोंफ सामग्री -२ कटोरी सोंफ सादी वाली 
८-१० चमच उबलता हुआ पानी १/२ चमच चुना १/२ चमच कत्था 
८-१० चम्मच पीसी हुई शकर पाव चमच सेक्र्रिन पाउडर २ बूंद पान मसाला परफ्यूम एसेंस पाव चमच चोकलेट कलर 
विधि-उबाले हुए पानी में सबसे पहले कत्था चुना घोल लेना 
अब कलर सेक्र्रिन पाउडर पीसी हुई शकर मिला कर अछि तरह सोंफ पर लगा ले और ४-५ घंटों के लिए सूखने दे (बिच बिच में हिलाते रन्हे वर्ना दो शेड की सोंफ हो जायेगी )सूखने के बाद पर्फुम गूंज पत्ती अवश्य डाले

----------


## Kamal Ji

पान औषधि है किंतु अधिक मात्रा में सेवन करने से अन्य रोग भी उत्पन्न करता है, जिनमें प्रमुख दंतदौर्बल्य, रक्त की कमी (एनीमिया), नेत्ररोग एवं मुख के रोग हैं। जैसा कि कहा गया है अति सर्वत्र वर्जयेत, अर्थात किसी भी चीज की अति बुरी होती है। लोग चाहे जब पान खा लेते हैं तथा कई निरंतर चबाते रहते हैं। इससे फायदा होने के बजाय नुकसान अधिक होता है।

पान का प्रचलन अत्यंत प्राचीन समय से चला आ रहा है। भोजन के पश्चात पान का सेवन करते प्रायः लोगों को देखा जा सकता है। भोजन पश्चात पान का सेवन भोजन को पचाने हेतु एवं मुखशुद्धि (माउथ फ्रेशनर) के रूप में होता है। इसका प्रचलन आयुर्वेद में प्राचीनकाल से है। उस समय औषधि के रूप में पान का सेवन किया जाता था। 

पान के साथ कपूर, जायफल, लवंग, कत्था, लताकस्तूरी, शीतलचीनी, चूना व सुपारी को डालकर खाया जाता था। इससे मुख में दाँत, जीभ, मुँह में अधिक कफ आना, भोजन में अरुचि एवं गले के रोगनष्ट होते थे। इसके अतिरिक्त कृमि को नष्ट करने वाला एवं कामोत्तेजक होता था।

पान क्षारीय (अल्कली) प्रकृति का होता है यह मुख की दुर्गन्ध, कफ, थकावट एवं स्वरयंत्र (लेरीग्स) के रोगों को नष्ट करता है। 

पान लता प्रजाति की वनस्पति है तथा इसका पत्ता ही पान कहलाता है। इसे औषधि के रूप में ग्रहण किया जाता है। संस्कृत में ताम्बूल, ताम्बूलवल्ली, नागवल्ली आदि अनेक नामों से जाना जाता है। अँगरेजी में बिटल लीफ एवं बॉटनी में इसे पाइपर बीटल कहा जाता है यह पाइपरेसीफेमेली का सदस्य है। पान की अनेक प्रजातियाँ होती हैं आयुर्वेद में सात प्रकार की जातियाँ बताई गई हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

पान लता प्रजाति की वनस्पति है तथा इसका पत्ता ही पान कहलाता है। इसे औषधि के रूप में ग्रहण किया जाता है। संस्कृत में ताम्बूल, ताम्बूलवल्ली, नागवल्ली आदि अनेक नामों से जाना जाता है। अँगरेजी में बिटल लीफ एवं बॉटनी में इसे पाइपर बीटल कहा जाता है यह पाइपरेसीफेमेली का सदस्य है। पान की अनेक प्रजातियाँ होती हैं आयुर्वेद में सात प्रकार की जातियाँ बताई गई हैं। 

1. श्रीवटो (सिरिवाडी पान) 2. अम्लवाटी (अंबाडे पान) 3. सतसा (सातसी पान) 4. गुहागरे (अडगर पान) 5. अम्लसरा (मालवा में होने वाला अंगरा पान) 6. पटुलिका (आंध्रप्रदेश का पोटकुली पान) 7. ह्वेसणीया (समुद्र देश का पान) इसके अतिरिक्त बंगला, साँची, महोबा, महाराजपुरी, विलोआ, कपूरी, फुलवा आदि अनेक प्रजातियाँ सेवन की जाती हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सीमा जी नमस्कार.
यह तो पूरी बरात के लिए पान है
मैंने भी आप के सूत्र में चंद लेने परोई हैं
एक नजर इस सूत्र पर भी
कई मित्र  तो मुझे सच में मना कर रहे थे छ: पुष्प  सूत्र का निर्माण करने में
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=५४६९
खैर सभी की पसंद पर बना
और आपके पान  की तो दाद देनी पड़ेगी.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

Song Name:  खइके पान बनारस वाला
Album Name:  डॉन
Singer Names: किशोर कुमार,
Lyricist Name:  अंजान
Music Director: Kalyanji, Anandji

mmmmm prr prr (chews paan)
अरे भंग का रंग जमा हो चकाचक
फिर लो पान चबाय
humm humm आहा!
अरे ऐसा झटका लगे जिया पे
पुनर जनम होइ जाय

ओ खाइके पान बनारस वाला - (२)
खुल जाए बंद अकल का ताला
खाइके पान बनारस वाला
खुल जाए बंद अकल का ताला
फिर तो ऐसा करे कमाल
सीधी कर दे सबकी चाल
ओ छोरा गंगा किनारे वाला - (२)
खाइके...

अरे राम दुहाई, कैसे चक्कर में पड़ गया हाय हाय हाय
कहाँ टाँग फ़ँसाई, मैं तो सूली पे चढ़ गया हाय हाय
कैसा सीधा सादा मैं कैसा भोला भाला, हाँ हाँ!
अरे, कैसा सीधा सादा मैं कैसा भोला भाला
जाने कौन घड़ी में पड़ गया पढ़े-लिखों से पाला
मीठी छूरी से, मीठी छूरी से हुआ हलाल
छोरा गंगा किनारे वाला - (२)

एक कन्या कुँवारी हमरी सूरत पे मर गई हाय हाय हाय
एक मीठी कटारी, हमरे दिल में उतर गई हाय हाय
कैसी गोरी गोरी ओ तीखी तीखी छोरी, वाह वाह!
अरे कैसी गोरी गोरी ओ तीखी तीखी छोरी
करके जोरा-जोरी, कर गई हमरे दिल की चोरी
ओ मिली छोरी तो, मिली छोरी तो हुआ निहाल
छोरा गंगा किनारेवाला...

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्या पान खाना स्वास्थ्यप्रद है?
पान का सेवन हमारे यहां सैकड़ों वर्षों से होने के प्रमाण मिलते हैं। खास-खास अवसरों पर या आदर-सत्कार में तो इसका चलन तो है ही। किसी बड़े या कठिन काम के लिए भी इसका बीड़ा दिया जाता रहा है। पर कहीं-कहीं यह व्यसन की सीमा तक भी जा पहुंचा है।

आयुर्वेद में भी इसके उपयोग का जिक्र मिलता है जहां इसे "तांबूल या नागरबेल" का नाम दिया गया है। इसके अनुसार इसके खाने से मुख की स्वच्छता, खाने में रुचि तथा मुंह दुर्गंध रहित रहता है।

आजकल तो पान में तरह-तरह के मसाले, तंबाकू, किमाम और ना जाने किन-किन चिजों का इस्तेमाल होने लगा है जिनका दीर्घकाल तक सेवन स्वास्थ्य पर विपरीत असर डालता है। पान का सेवन बिना किसी नशीले पदार्थ के होना चाहिए। इसमें चूने, कत्थे की उचित मात्रा के साथ-साथ जायफल, सुपारी, इलायची और लौंग का उपयोग किया जा सकता है। इसे मुंह में रख धीरे-धीरे चबाना चाहिए तथा इससे जो रस बने उसे निगलते रहना चाहिए। सुपारी का भी ज्यादा उपयोग ना ही हो तो बेहतर है।

पान का सेवन बेस्वाद मुख को ठीक करता है, जीभ साफ रखता है, दांतों व जबड़ों के लिए फायदेमंद रहता है तथा गले के लिए भी उपयोगी है। इसका उपयोग सुबह मुंह साफ करने के बाद भोजनोपरांत तथा रात के खाने के बाद किया जाना चाहिए।
पर कुछ परिस्थितियों में पान खाना निषिद्ध कहा गया है -
जब नाक, मुंह, कान, गुदा से खून आता हो।
अत्यधिक थकान में।
गश आते हों तो।
गले में या शरीर में सूजन हो तो।
आंखें आयी हुई हों तो।
तथा गरम प्रकृति के व बहुत कृशकाय व्यक्ति को इसके सेवन से बचना चाहिए।

तो चलिए एक पान हो जाए.....

----------


## kamesh

सीमा जी

वाकई  फोरम पे पान, शानदार गुलकंद डाल के,अपने अनुभव  का कत्था , रचनात्मकता कि सुपाड़ी,अपने लाड कि शोफ़ ,हिम्मत का चुना लगा के आप ने लाजवाब सूत्र बनाया है पान के रसिक लोगो को वाकई आनंद  आ जायेगा

बधाई और सुभकामनाये 

अरे हाँ आप का पोस्टर चिपका है

----------


## sangita_sharma

चांदी के वर्क की शाही सुपारी 
सामग्री -१५० ग्राम वकाल्सुपारी (कटोरी वाली सुपारी)
पाव चमच सेक्र्रिन ६-७ चमच उबाला हुआ पानी ४-५ चम्मच पीसी शकर 
२ बूंद मैथल आयल (पोदीना)३-४ बूंद मसाला परफ्यूम 
२-३ सहित चांदी की वर्क 
विधि-उपरोक्त सामग्री का मिश्रण सुपारी पर डाल कर ३-४ घंटे तक सुपारी को पंखे में सुखाये 
सूखने के बाद मंथल आयल मसाला  परफ्यूम डाले 
अब तैयार की हुई सुपारी को वर्क लगाये 
प्लेट में चांदी कवार्क लगाये और उसके ऊपर सुपारी डाले अब दूसरी सहित लगाये 
लो हो गई शाही सुपारी तैयार

----------


## sangita_sharma

> सीमा जी
> 
> वाकई  फोरम पे पान, शानदार गुलकंद डाल के,अपने अनुभव  का कत्था , रचनात्मकता कि सुपाड़ी,अपने लाड कि शोफ़ ,हिम्मत का चुना लगा के आप ने लाजवाब सूत्र बनाया है पान के रसिक लोगो को वाकई आनंद  आ जायेगा
> 
> बधाई और सुभकामनाये 
> 
> अरे हाँ आप का पोस्टर चिपका है


ये तो तीसरी बार चिपका दिया

----------


## sangita_sharma

> क्या पान खाना स्वास्थ्यप्रद है?
> पान का सेवन हमारे यहां सैकड़ों वर्षों से होने के प्रमाण मिलते हैं। खास-खास अवसरों पर या आदर-सत्कार में तो इसका चलन तो है ही। किसी बड़े या कठिन काम के लिए भी इसका बीड़ा दिया जाता रहा है। पर कहीं-कहीं यह व्यसन की सीमा तक भी जा पहुंचा है।
> 
> आयुर्वेद में भी इसके उपयोग का जिक्र मिलता है जहां इसे "तांबूल या नागरबेल" का नाम दिया गया है। इसके अनुसार इसके खाने से मुख की स्वच्छता, खाने में रुचि तथा मुंह दुर्गंध रहित रहता है।
> 
> आजकल तो पान में तरह-तरह के मसाले, तंबाकू, किमाम और ना जाने किन-किन चिजों का इस्तेमाल होने लगा है जिनका दीर्घकाल तक सेवन स्वास्थ्य पर विपरीत असर डालता है। पान का सेवन बिना किसी नशीले पदार्थ के होना चाहिए। इसमें चूने, कत्थे की उचित मात्रा के साथ-साथ जायफल, सुपारी, इलायची और लौंग का उपयोग किया जा सकता है। इसे मुंह में रख धीरे-धीरे चबाना चाहिए तथा इससे जो रस बने उसे निगलते रहना चाहिए। सुपारी का भी ज्यादा उपयोग ना ही हो तो बेहतर है।
> 
> पान का सेवन बेस्वाद मुख को ठीक करता है, जीभ साफ रखता है, दांतों व जबड़ों के लिए फायदेमंद रहता है तथा गले के लिए भी उपयोगी है। इसका उपयोग सुबह मुंह साफ करने के बाद भोजनोपरांत तथा रात के खाने के बाद किया जाना चाहिए।
> पर कुछ परिस्थितियों में पान खाना निषिद्ध कहा गया है -
> ...


सूत्र में योगदान के लिए शुक्रिया अनु जी आपके सूत्र पर भी बर्मन किया कुछ देर बाद ही सही पर समझ में तो आया ही गया

----------


## kamesh

> ये तो तीसरी बार चिपका दिया


*हां हां हा 

तो क्या श्री देवी,हेममालनी,ऐश्व  र्य,केटरीना ,अमिताब बच्चन,शारुख खान,आमिर खान 

कि फिल्मों के एक ही पोस्टर चिपकतें है क्या?

जितनी फिल्म बनती है सब के पोस्टर बनते है

वेसे ही आप जितने अच्छे सूत्र बनावोगी सभी को चिपकावोंगा आई समझ में मोहतरमा 
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सूत्र में योगदान के लिए शुक्रिया अनु जी आपके सूत्र पर भी बर्मन किया कुछ देर बाद ही सही पर समझ में तो आया ही गया


*सीमा जी नमस्कार  
पहले हंस  लूँ.( अनु जी आपके सूत्र पर भी बर्मन किया कुछ देर बाद ही सही पर समझ में तो आया ही गया )इस कारण 

अब आज दूसरा पुष्प भी उग आया है वह भी देखें और समझें.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

*

----------


## Kamal Ji

paanbanaras 1.jpg (55.1 KB)

----------

